# Backyard deer pics



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Pics taken with Moultrie 1.3mp. Had 16 trips night before last and 31 trips last night. Had never seen any of these bucks before getting the camera!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Will Start The Bidding At 500$ A Day To Hunt There


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

hey skunked,

let him walk-doesnt look a day over 2 and a half to me. He will be a hoss! by 4 1/2.

eye


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

pic from the backyard this past summer.
Bob


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Holy Crap, sorry about that pic, I don't know how to attach a picture very well.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Got a couple more pics last night and this morning. So far i have gotten pictures of 7 different bucks in 10 days.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

DUDE, did you soak that camera in tinks 69??? I never seen so many nice bucks in one area. Do you live on the edge of one of the parks??? OK, I know. You set yer camera up at one of those petting zoos. You got some nice bucks to pick from. Post the pics when you decide which one to tag. :! :!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I actually live in Marysville. I had never seen any of these bucks until my wife talked me into getting a camera. We have aways seen does come into feed on the acorns but I never would have guessed that there were that many good bucks around. There a four "good" ones. The best one is a 9 point, but there is also a 12pt a 10 pt and a 8 pt along with 4 or 5 small bucks. I don't think I will get to take one of these deer because they are VERY nocturnal. The oak tree that I have the camera attached to is 40 yards from my house. Since I started putting the camera up two weeks ago, I have gotten Almost 200 pictures of deer with more than half being bucks. You never know what you will find in your own backyard!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I'll be over tommorrow to help you get rid of all those pesky bucks!! 
Now, just tell me where you live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ski
Good luck. It shouldn't be to hard to figure out where the bucks are staging before they come out at dark. Also, guaranteed you will see bucks in the daylight if the does are there. You should put a drag rag with tinks 69 under that tree and see how long it takes for a buck to come running.
ski


----------

